# Hairless baby



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

These babies were born few days ago. The hairless one came out first, his sibling next day. As you can see, the hairless one remained smaller. Their father is the white pigeon that had some respiratory issues in past (chlamydia), also candida as a recurrent problem. Their mother is a healthy bird that never got sick.
















Any idea what can have caused and how to treat?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Failure to thrive is a classic symptom of Salmonella and can be contracted through vertical transmission. Salmonella typically has many routes of presentation and respiratory is one of them. The medication of choice for Salmonella is Baytril or Cipro, a favorite of Avian vets.

I use newspaper as well, AndreiS, but with babies they need something warm and soft for grasping. I had an old down hood kicking around (yes, I know just how politically incorrect it is but it was purchased eons ago before it was a crime of conscience) and it was perfect for babies mimicking their natural parental care. Even an old turkish towel would be helpful.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you for the hint with the nest.

The bird grew almost like his sibling, he's just an idea smaller. Do you think is still good to give the Baytril or wait for possible greater differences in growth? Almost every bird on which I used Baytril has made candida and I'm a little reticent to this drug.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

AndreiS said:


> Thank you for the hint with the nest.
> 
> No Prob, AndreiS
> 
> The bird grew almost like his sibling, he's just an idea smaller. Do you think is still good to give the Baytril or wait for possible greater differences in growth? Almost every bird on which I used Baytril has made candida and I'm a little reticent to this drug.


I thought you were saying that the smaller baby was first, then came the second who has very good growth? If this is so and the parents are of the same approximate size, then it would seem to be a classic presentation of salmonella in that the baby is exhibiting a failure to thrive. Baytril is the drug of choice for Salmonella.

You can mix vinegar into the formula using appropriate amount, it won't hurt the baby or the medication. And yes, you are the rehabber, if you wish to wait and watch, this is also fine.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

feralpigeon said:


> I thought you were saying that the smaller baby was first, then came the second who has very good growth? If this is so and the parents are of the same approximate size, then it would seem to be a classic presentation of salmonella in that the baby is exhibiting a failure to thrive. Baytril is the drug of choice for Salmonella.
> 
> You can mix vinegar into the formula using appropriate amount, it won't hurt the baby or the medication. And yes, you are the rehabber, if you wish to wait and watch, this is also fine.


The hairless one came first and is slighlty smaller. They continue to grow and the hairless one is almost the size of other. Nevertheless, I gave Baytril, probiotics, vitamins.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Really a new thing to see for me.hope he survives.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

the hairless squab will be a dilute color- the length of the down tells us this. and the size difference is very little and acceptable. I would recommend no antibiotics. wait and see if the one you worry about gets weak, or not fed.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

As mentioned above the baby came out hairless because it is a dilute color (e.g. "silver' instead of "blue" or "yellow" instead of "red"). If they were both growing reasonably well and show no other symproms I would NOT have given antibiotics. I didn't think you should/could give Baytril to young squabs anyway but I may be wrong on that. Overmedicating can cause problems too. If the birds are healthy and breeding access to fresh air and sunshine, clean water, a good balanced mixture of different grains, occasional greens and access to a good mineral grit with calcium will keep them healthy.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you for advices. 

Is not that is discolored but lacks hair, has only few hairs. But is true that now is almost his sibling's size. While no bacterial infection can be presented, another problem certainly is.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Will be dilute feathered. That's all.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

the antibiotic kills any and all gut bacteria- good and bad, that the baby is in need of to form correctly. never give antibiotics to a chick this young!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

The lack of hair is not a problem. We told you a few times it will be dilute. This has to do with the color of the pigeon..........certain color pigeons are born (hatch) with minimal hair. Almonds, yellows, Silvers, duns for example all have minimal hair. Normal. Period!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you all for your input on the lack of down on the first born baby, I was unaware of this aspect of coloring. Though in making my comment about FTT, I didn't take the small quantity of down visible into consideration. While I found it curious, I have not seen this in babies sick or otherwise because the only dilutes I have cared for were as adult rescues. 

So, my comment was regarding the size, and it does remain a valid consideration when weighing whether or not to treat though I prefer to have more indicators pointing in that direction. FFT is one of a wide range of presentations for salmonella and Baytril (Fluoroquinlones) is the drug of choice when treating salmonella period.

May one treat a baby with this medication? Yes and I have done so under veterinarian and avian veterinarian input. Again, Avian vets use this medication or Cipro (again Fluoroquinlones) which is very well tolerated when correct dosing is followed. Studies that have been done on giving this medication were done on puppies not baby birds whose skeletal system is different and this is what is always cited to me by Avian vets. Some pigeon formularies that are older may not reflect this but this is an updating failure and not current mainstream thought on the topic in Avian medicine.

I have saved too many babies with Baytril and rebuilt their gut flora to walk away and let the baby die because I withhold treatment.


----------

